# Hemangiosarcoma took our Girl Yesterday



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your girl Savannah Mae. One day they seem to be doing great, then all a sudden their not. You did the right thing by letting her go at the vets office. I don't know if I could of done that. I lost my girl Ginger last March two hours after a 1.5 mile hike at the park. I didn't even know she was sick. She took her last breath on our kitchen floor. We were in shock for 24 hours.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Condolences on the loss of Savannah Mae. You made the decision you needed to for her and I'm sorry you didn't have more time. That horrible cancer takes so many precious Goldens.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free Savanna Mae.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your loss, but I'm glad you had the extra six months with your girl. She knew she had you and that's all she wanted. I would have made the same choice that you did, to avoid putting your girl through a miserable few days. Run free, Savannah Mae.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss, RIP sweet girl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost four dogs to this terrible cancer. You gave her the last act of love to stop her suffering. It is never easy, I have been there several times. 
Again, so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Savannah Mae.
She was such a beautiful girl. 
I can tell from your words how much she was loved and that she will be greatly missed.
My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweetheart


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet girl. I'm very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Savanna Mae.

Too many of our babies are taken from us by this seeming silent yet horrible cancer. I lost my girl Yaichi to the same in July 2012.

You gave your girl the last final gift of love to set her body free. May the love and memories in time comfort you and make your heart smile....I am so, so sorry....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Savannah Mae*



TonyRay said:


> Our Golden Girl Savannah Mae, 9 yrs old had a big Tumor removed in August.
> we were told she would need to have chemo treatments 1 every 2 weeks for a 10 week period.
> The whole time our girl never showed any sign of anything even close to discomfort or pain. even while taking chemo pills after her treatments were over.
> Fast forward 6 months later...And it happened so quick..
> ...


I am SO VERY SORRY about your sweet Savannah Mae! I know my Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. What happened to Savannah Mae so quickly, sounds like what happened to my girl Smooch! We also chose to euthanize her right away, we couldn't let her suffer.

I added Savannah Mae to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5378722


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments and support...
I hope we don't start to get 'Over protective with our 11 yr old Karmin..
she was top dog for 2 yrs before Savannah Mae came along and now due to her sister gone, is back to top[only] dog status....
She seems to be ok but it has only been a day..
I am really concerned about when we leave the house now as she will be alone for the 1st time in 9yrs. I think she will be ok as I don't know anything about other pets grieving or how they react to a buddy who has been with her side by side for 9 yrs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Savannah Mae.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I know there aren't any words to help with the pain but we all do understand what you are feeling.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your Golden Girl Savannah Mae. I lost my Boy in October to that same cancer. It broke our family's hearts to lose him and I understand the pain you are experiencing.


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss, I just went through a similar situation and know exactly how you feel. There is nothing more heart breaking than loosing a beloved furry friend. RIP bud your owners loved you very much!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Savannah Mae...she was a beautiful girl. My heart breaks for you...I've been there and know how painful it is. I wish you and your family peace and good mmories during this very difficult time.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss of Savannah Mae. It is such a hard thing to let them go, but you did what was best for her and she will love you forever.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and heartbreak. It is so painful. Give karmin loves and kisses, and maybr a stuffed kong when you leave her home. Big hug


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. So many of us have been through this heartbreak...hemangio is a waking nightmare.

You absolutely did the right thing for your girl and loved her enough to let her go, even though it's so, so painful for us.

You're among friends. Sending you a hug.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby... The loss of a furkid is the biggest and hardest of all because they provide such unconditional love. My thoughts are with you!


----------

